# Eingelegt, installiert, losgezockt: Zehn zeitlose Spiele-Klassiker die ihr mal wieder spielen solltet



## Gast1669461003 (28. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Eingelegt, installiert, losgezockt: Zehn zeitlose Spiele-Klassiker die ihr mal wieder spielen solltet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Eingelegt, installiert, losgezockt: Zehn zeitlose Spiele-Klassiker die ihr mal wieder spielen solltet


----------



## Shinobi2611 (28. Juni 2013)

Was ist mit Unreal, das ist doch auch ein "Klassiker". HL1 ok, aber wenn schon dann noch Unreal dazu


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2013)

Diablo 1 würd ich dazu nehmen.
Oder Lemmings, ein echter golden Oldie 
Vikings hat auch echt laune gemacht


----------



## K-Rudi (28. Juni 2013)

tja leider müsste mann wissen wie man gothic 1 + 2 + addon auf windows 7 spielen kann


----------



## Vordack (28. Juni 2013)

K-Rudi schrieb:


> tja leider müsste mann wissen wie man gothic 1 + 2 + addon auf windows 7 spielen kann


 
Schon mal gegoogelt? Viele können es (es spielen, nicht googeln  )

Gothic 1 startet nicht unter win 7 64 - ComputerBase Forum
Gothic G 1 und 2 unter Windows7 und GF GTX 460 - ComputerBase Forum

Mal 2 Links, Genauer kann ich ja mangels Infos von Deiner Seite nicht werden


----------



## UthaSnake (28. Juni 2013)

Area D
&
Titanic - Adventure of Time

wollte ich vor kurzem, seit langem zocken, aber wie auf Windows 7 ???


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Juni 2013)

K-Rudi schrieb:


> tja leider müsste mann wissen wie man gothic 1 + 2 + addon auf windows 7 spielen kann


 
Komisch, bei mir ging das immer einfach so. Und wenn man da eine config datei bearbeitet, kann man sogar in Auflösungen wie 1920x1080 spielen. Einziges Problem dabei ist, dass die Texte dann ziemlich klein werden.
Schade, dass man in vielen Spielen immer noch nicht die Schriftgröße einstellen kann, die Benutzeroberfläche anpassen kann etc.. Was eigentlich wie eine Kleinigkeit gilt, ist immer noch eine Seltenheit 

Schöne Liste übrigens. Diese Spiele lohnen sich wirklich immer mal wieder hervorgeholt zu werden.


----------



## Marcore (28. Juni 2013)

jagged alliance 2 fehlt

1mal im jahr pflicht


----------



## Malifurion (28. Juni 2013)

Mir würde noch NOLF einfallen. Ansonsten gute Auswahl an Klassikern, insbesondere SystemShock 2, welches immer noch einer meiner Lieblingsgames ist. Nicht ohnehin ab ich Shodan als Avatar


----------



## TobiasHome (28. Juni 2013)

Ich spiele seit einigen Wochen u.a. Anno 1602, Patrizier II und CS 1.6. Bin quasi gerade auf ner Retro-Schiene


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (28. Juni 2013)

Morrowind ist bei mir IMMER installiert 
Ansonsten ist Age of Empires II immer wieder eine Runde wert !


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Juni 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Mir würde noch NOLF einfallen.


 
NOLF 1 & 2 sind wahrlich eines der besten Singleplayer Games die je rausgekommen sind.. zu schade
dass die Marke in Vergessenheit geraten ist und kein Nachfolger in Sicht ist  

Ansonsten stehen bei mir immer Deus Ex, Vampire Bloodlines, Thief und Half Life auf dem Spielplan.
Vor allem wenn ein neuer Teil rauskommt empfehle ich jedem die komplette Serie
auszugraben und die ganze Geschichte nochmal zu erleben.

Unser Gedächtnis ist eine total unzuverlässige und dennoch die wohl beste Render-Engine der Welt.. 
in unseren Erinnerungen verschönern wir gern viele Sachen die man heute nicht mehr schön findet.
So kann man sich viel besser auf einen Nachfolger einstellen und einfach Spaß am Spielen haben


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> NOLF 1 & 2 sind wahrlich eines der besten Singleplayer Games die je rausgekommen sind.. zu schade
> dass die Marke in Vergessenheit geraten ist und kein Nachfolger in Sicht ist


 
die sind nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, die haben sich nur zu schlecht verkauft


----------



## doomkeeper (28. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> die sind nicht in Vergessenheit geraten, die haben sich nur zu schlecht verkauft


 
Hauptsache Senf dazu abgeben, wie?


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Hauptsache Senf dazu abgeben, wie?


 
das ist professionelles Klugscheißen


----------



## Mendos (29. Juni 2013)

Was ich noch regelmäßig wieder rauskrame:

Ultima 7
Ufo - Enemy Unknown
Master of Magic
Transport Typcoon Deluxe
Syndicate (das richtige)
Dungeon Keeper 2
Vampire - Bloodlines
Gabriel Knight - Sins of the Fathers
Theme Hospital
Caramageddon
Die Gilde
Jagged Alliance 2
Warcraft 3


----------



## Shadow_Man (29. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> das ist professionelles Klugscheißen


 
Dachte die Lizenz dafür hätte nur unser Rabi


----------



## Vordack (29. Juni 2013)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> NOLF 1 & 2 sind wahrlich eines der besten Singleplayer Games die je rausgekommen sind.. zu schade
> dass die Marke in Vergessenheit geraten ist und kein Nachfolger in Sicht ist



Mit em zweiten konnte ich leider nichts anfangen, den habe ich zu spät kennengelernt, aber ich erinnere mich noch als ich Teil 1 durchgespielt habe. Erstens, ich habe ich es durchgespielt, das passiert in 1% der Spiele die ich zocke 

Es war eines der besten, spaßigsten SP-Zockererlebnisse in meinem Spielerdasein, die Charaktere (ich denke gerade an den einen Bösewicht mit Wampe, Schnauzbart und Schottenrock :ugly. ), der Charme, die Banane


----------



## Vordack (29. Juni 2013)

Mendos schrieb:


> Was ich noch regelmäßig wieder rauskrame:
> 
> Ultima 7
> Ufo - Enemy Unknown
> ...



Wie alt bist Du?

Gabriel Knight habe ich '95 in meinem Abschlussjahr gezockt  Zur ähnlichen Zeit wie U.F.O. 

Bei U7, DK und Cgeddon gebe ich Dir auch ein /sign, bei den anderen scheiden sich unsere Geschmäcker  (außer bei W3, Blizz at its best  )


----------



## Mendos (29. Juni 2013)

@ Vordack
Also ganz sooo alt ... äh, retro ... bin ich dann noch nicht 
Ich bin 31. Die Spiele warn meine Kindheit/Jugend/Anfang der Studienzeit. Und irgendwie reizen die mich immer noch mehr als vieles, was aktuell so auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## OutsiderXE (29. Juni 2013)

Thief Gold habe ich mir drauf installiert. Nun wartet es noch darauf bis die Klausurphase vorbei ist


----------



## Datamind (29. Juni 2013)

Einlegen, installieren und loszocken... die meisten Spiele laufen auch nach 20 Jahren noch. Nur bei den "modernen" Downloadplattformen mit den größtenteils Einwegprodukten ist die Haltbarkeit/Verbrauchsdatum der Produkte ungewiss.

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen auf einem Lehrgang/Maßnahme, ich hatte den ganzen Tag Zeit mir mit mit einem langsamen Office Rechner die Zeit totzuschlagen.
Der Rechner war sehr mager bestückt, meine maximale Konfiguration war ein SNES-Emulator mit Zelda: A Link to the Past.
Geiles Spiel, ich habe den ganzen Tag nichts anderes gemacht als Zelda über keyboard zu spielen ^^ dabei hatte ich noch Sercret of Mana im Gepäck, sollte ich wohl die Tage auch noch mal antesten.


----------



## Phone83 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe letztens versucht Half Life 1 zu spielen aber ich konnte nicht es sah so schlecht aus. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht mehr.
Oder mein Originales Duke Nukem 3d aus der guten alten Pappverpackung
ABER ICH KANN NICHT, es sieht einfach zu schlecht aus.
Kann auch keine PS 1 spiele mehr spielen . selbst MGS 2 auf der PS2 geht nicht.
Alles ist irgend wann mal abgenutzt wie ein Lied welches man zu oft hörte.

Kein zweifel gute Spiele die uns belustigt haben aber genug ist genug.

Space Taxi ist die große Ausnahme. Es sieht so schlecht aus und ist so einfach gehalten, ich spiele jede Woche einmal ! ^^


----------



## Datamind (29. Juni 2013)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens versucht Half Life 1 zu spielen aber ich konnte nicht es sah so schlecht aus. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht mehr.
> Oder mein Originales Duke Nukem 3d aus der guten alten Pappverpackung
> ABER ICH KANN NICHT, es sieht einfach zu schlecht aus.
> Kann auch keine PS 1 spiele mehr spielen . selbst MGS 2 auf der PS2 geht nicht.
> ...


 
Hehe, da kann ich dich verstehen ^^ man steigt vom Motorrad aufs Mofa... du musst ganz langsam die Grafik runterschrauben und ggf. dein Soundsystem auf Retro Einstellung laufen lassen. Nicht jeder soll die Spiele nach so einer langen Zeit geniessen können, man muss erst den Härtetest bestehen... 

Pitfall Atari 2600 - YouTube


----------



## mrgott (29. Juni 2013)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Ich habe letztens versucht Half Life 1 zu spielen aber ich konnte nicht es sah so schlecht aus. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht mehr.
> Oder mein Originales Duke Nukem 3d aus der guten alten Pappverpackung
> ABER ICH KANN NICHT, es sieht einfach zu schlecht aus.
> Kann auch keine PS 1 spiele mehr spielen . selbst MGS 2 auf der PS2 geht nicht.
> ...



Ich kann dich verstehen, besonders wenn ich ein Klassiker spiele das ich noch nie gespielt habe.
Spiele seit gestern wieder "Lords of the Realm 2".


Klassiker die ich immer mal spiele sind:
- Panzer General "Panzer Corps"
- Jagged Alliance 2
- Commandos 2
- Maniac Mansion


----------



## Dorfhorst (29. Juni 2013)

Ich habe heute mal ,,Unreal´´ und ,,Unreal Tournament Game Of The Year Edition´´ installiert. Erst mal ´nen paar Runden UT gespielt und dann mal kurz Unreal. Das erste Unreal Tournament ist, wie ich finde, immer noch das beste.

Ich würde auch gerne wieder Dungeon Keeper spielen aber auf Windows7...


----------



## Datamind (29. Juni 2013)

Dorfhorst schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne wieder Dungeon Keeper spielen aber auf Windows7...



Sollte gehen, ich habe einige Beiträge dazu gefunden. Der Beitrag unten ist z.B. ein Mod der dir erlaubt das originale Spiel zu verwenden. Die anderen Beiträge poste ich aus diversen Gründen mal nicht ^^
Ich kann dir allerdings nicht sagen ob der Mod seriös ist und funktioniert, da musst du eventuell selber nach der passenden Möglichkeit suchen und die Community mal durchstöbern... 

Keepshow - Dungeon Keeper auf Windows 7 und Vista spielen - ohne Patch


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2013)

Was sich auch immer wieder lohnt, das ist Operation Flashpoint. Klar, die Grafik ist nur noch Grütze mittlerweile, aber vom Gameplay ist es immer noch bärenstark. Und auch die Kampagne ist wirklich klasse. Leider hat man es bei den ArmA Spielen nie wieder geschafft bisher, dass man so eine gute SP-Kampagne ins Spiel brachte.


----------



## Sanador (1. Juli 2013)

Rollercoaster Tycoon ist auch so ein Kandidat, den man immer mal wieder spielen will.
Denn wie toll ist das denn seinen eigenen Themen Park zu machen!


P.S.: Klar gibt es noch Theme Park, doch den hier mag ich zumindest mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juli 2013)

Daß Ihr Outcast vergessen konntet... Unglaublich. Auch Operation Flashpoint. Alle Nachfolger wurden am Erstling gemessen und sind eher gescheitert.


----------



## knarfe1000 (2. Juli 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dachte die Lizenz dafür hätte nur unser Rabi



Rabowke ist ja auch die Person in seinem Avatar, von daher nicht weiter überraschend.


----------



## Beldoin (5. August 2013)

Ihr habt Age of Empires vergessen


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (5. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was sich auch immer wieder lohnt, das ist Operation Flashpoint.
> Klar, die Grafik ist nur noch Grütze mittlerweile... .


 
Mittlerweile? Sah das den jemals gut aus? 
Jedenfals sind bei mir primär eigendlich immer Strategie & Rollenspiele die ich immer wieder gerne anzocke.
Liegt ggf. daran das Shooter nur über die Grafik leben.

Aus meiner Sicht fehlt (oder nicht gefunden) :
MoO 1 & 2
Supreme Commander => ja nicht so alt aber hat bei mir Total Annihlition abgelöst.
Heart of Iron 2 (inc. letztes Add On ...Doomsday?)

Ein zukünftiger Klassiker wird bei mir aber :
Defence Grid


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2013)

"Die Siedler 2" ist auch ein Titel, den man immer wieder anzocken kann.


----------



## wipeout (5. August 2013)

*hust* Alpha Centauri/Alien Crossfire *hust*

und natürlich MoO2 und Civ2


----------



## Rollora (5. August 2013)

Immer mal wieder Wert gespielt zu werden:
Dungeon Keeper 1/2
STALKER
DooM1 und 2 sowie Duke Nukem 3D
das erste StarCraft
Siedler 2 Gold - verliert einfach den Charme nicht, wen die Grafik abschreckt kann das HD Remake "die nächste Generation" spielen.
Immer mal wieder Cool ist außerdem das Original Rollercoaster Tycoon und eines der älterne SimCity. Nicht dieser moderne Nonsense.
uvm.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich zu "Siedler 2" (das Original !) einen HD-Patch/-Mod, ähnlich wie bei "Age of Empires" ?


----------



## Monalye (5. August 2013)

Left4Dead2 ist ein Spiel, das ich immer installiert hab' und immer wieder mal reinschau, genauso TeamFortress2



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich zu "Siedler 2" (das Original !) einen HD-Patch/-Mod, ähnlich wie bei "Age of Empires" ?



ich hab die allererste Ausgabe von Die Siedler, eine GreenPepper-CD, kriegs aber absolut nicht zum Laufen, hätt' das gern mal angeschaut


----------



## wipeout (5. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich zu "Siedler 2" (das Original !) einen HD-Patch/-Mod, ähnlich wie bei "Age of Empires" ?


 
Schau Dir mal Die Siedler 2 Return to the Roots - Win7, HighRes, LAN Addon | UPPERlevel an.

Hinweis: Siedler 2 Gold Edition, also inklusive AddOn gibts bei Amazon schon um €7,50.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. August 2013)

wipeout schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal Die Siedler 2 Return to the Roots - Win7, HighRes, LAN Addon | UPPERlevel an.
> 
> Hinweis: Siedler 2 Gold Edition, also inklusive AddOn gibts bei Amazon schon um €7,50.


 Die Firma dankt !


----------



## varonn (5. August 2013)

Stronghold Crusader
Star Wars Battlefront 
Counter Strike
BF 1943 und teil 2
Cod 1 und teil 2


----------



## Sephiroth645 (5. August 2013)

Operation Flashpoint war einfach nur ein geiles Spiel... alle Teile danach haben wirklich nur enttäuscht... evtl sollte ich mir mal Arma zulegen... wusste nicht das das von denen ist


----------



## varonn (5. August 2013)

Deus Ex
Splinter Cell Chaos Theory 
Cossacks


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2013)

Sephiroth645 schrieb:


> Operation Flashpoint war einfach nur ein geiles Spiel... alle Teile danach haben wirklich nur enttäuscht... evtl sollte ich mir mal Arma zulegen... wusste nicht das das von denen ist


 
Was bei Operation Flashpoint eben sehr genial auch war, das waren die tollen Kampagnen (Cold War Crisis und Resistance waren überrragend / Red Hammer okay). Das hat Bohemia bei den ArmA Spielen leider nie wieder so hinbekommen, da sind die Kampagnen nur sehr durchwachsen.


----------



## MrBrainHead (5. August 2013)

Call Of Duty 1 ! 
Spiel es nach 8 Jahren wieder.
Nostalgie pur


----------



## azzih (5. August 2013)

Das Problem ist einfach das die meisten alten 3D-Titel so abgrundtief hässlich sind das ich da gar nicht mehr eintauchen kann und sie recht schnell wieder aus mache. 

Deus Ex 1 mit Grafikmods geht beispielsweise noch, weiterhin eines meiner Lieblingsspiele. Aber ein Morrowind? Selbst mit Overhaul Grafikmod sehn die Figuren furchtbar aus und dazu nicht vertonte Dialoge und das seitenlang? Sorry da les ich lieber ein gutes Buch.

2D Titel haben dieses Problem nicht, auch heute noch sieht ein Monkey Island oder AoE2 ganz annehmbar aus.


----------



## kr4yzed (5. August 2013)

Ein paar nette Titel in der Liste und bei NOLF 2 und Dungeon Keeper 1 stimme ich vollkommen zu . 
Mir persönlich fehlen da aber noch ein paar:

Popoulus: The Beginning (m.M.n. der absolute Hammer und ne geniale Göttersimulation)
C&C + RA
Dune 2 
WC2
KKND + KKND: Crossfire
Dark Reign
Earth 2140

Okay alles nur RTS aber das hab ich damals halt am meisten gezockt 

PS: da fehlt noch was

HoMM 1-3
Fallen Haven


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. August 2013)

varonn schrieb:


> Stronghold Crusader
> Star Wars Battlefront
> Counter Strike
> BF 1943 und teil 2
> Cod 1 und teil 2


 
Counter Strike war immer das, was CoD heute ist. Voller "Zomfg, ololol, roflg, dei Mudda"-Kiddies. Amüsant, aber auf Dauer doch etwas nervig.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. August 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Counter Strike war immer das, was CoD heute ist. Voller "Zomfg, ololol, roflg, dei Mudda"-Kiddies. Amüsant, aber auf Dauer doch etwas nervig.


 
Du wirst lachen, aber ich hab das immer mit Bots gespielt. Auch Global Offensive spiel ich fast immer mit Bots. Ich finde es gibt heute viel zu wenige Spiele mit MP-Bots. Das ist einfach perfekt um alleine zu spielen oder mit 1-2 Kumpels.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. August 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen, aber ich hab das immer mit Bots gespielt. Auch Global Offensive spiel ich fast immer mit Bots. Ich finde es gibt heute viel zu wenige Spiele mit MP-Bots. Das ist einfach perfekt um alleine zu spielen oder mit 1-2 Kumpels.


 
Auf kleineren LAN-Partys haben wir auch immer zu viert oder zu dritt gegen x Bots gespielt. Hat durchaus Laune gemacht, aber lieber hab ich gegen menschliche Mitspieler gespielt.


----------



## MichaelG (5. August 2013)

Sind wirkliche Perlen dabei:

-Deus Ex 1
-System Shock 2
-Outcast
-Unreal
-NOLF 1 und 2

Solche Spiele fehlen mir heutzutage.


----------



## SirLoveJoy (5. August 2013)

Was auf meiner Festplatte seit vielen Jahren eigentlich dauernd Installiert ist,sind Spiele wie z.B  Age of Empire,Command & Conquer,oder Company of Heroes.
Aber mit Strategie sieht es in den letzten Jahren ja eher Mau aus.


----------



## wipeout (5. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> ich hab die allererste Ausgabe von Die Siedler, eine GreenPepper-CD, kriegs aber absolut nicht zum Laufen, hätt' das gern mal angeschaut



Die Siedler wird eigentlich seit 0.70 out of the box von DosBox unterstützt. Du solltest da eigentlich gar nichts konfigurieren müssen.
Was ist denn dein Problem genau? (Fehlermeldung, etc)


----------



## onaccdesaster (5. August 2013)

Jo, alle alten RTS wie C+C und Warcraft kann man eh immer mal spielen.
Eins hab ich aber noch nicht gelesen das auch schön in der DosBox läuft und eines der besten und lustigsten RTS-Games ist.

Z von den Bitmap Brothers


----------



## Monalye (5. August 2013)

wipeout schrieb:


> Die Siedler wird eigentlich seit 0.70 out of the box von DosBox unterstützt. Du solltest da eigentlich gar nichts konfigurieren müssen.
> Was ist denn dein Problem genau? (Fehlermeldung, etc)



Fehlermeldung:
Die Version dieser Datei ist nicht mit der ausgeführten Windows-Version kompatibel. Öffnen sie die Systeminformationen des Computers, um zu überprüfen, ob eine x86-(32Bit)- oder eine x64-(64Bit)-Version des Programms erforderlich ist und wenden Sie sich anschließend an den herausgeber der Software.

Ich hab Windows7-Ultimate 64 bit

Ich hab' ein Foto von der CD gemacht, wenn du es groß scrollst, kannst du links unten am Cover die Systemvoraussetzungen sehen.. (386er oder höher, 550 KB freier Arbeitsspeicher, 4 MB Ram, 5 MB freier Festplattenspeicher*grins*)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (5. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Fehlermeldung:
> Die Version dieser Datei ist nicht mit der ausgeführten Windows-Version kompatibel. Öffnen sie die Systeminformationen des Computers, um zu überprüfen, ob eine x86-(32Bit)- oder eine x64-(64Bit)-Version des Programms erforderlich ist und wenden Sie sich anschließend an den herausgeber der Software.
> 
> Ich hab Windows7-Ultimate 64 bit


 
du nutzt aber schon dosbox und versuchst nicht das spiel einfach so zu starten? 
nur um das klarzustellen.

edit:

dacht ichs mir doch. 
dosbox ist gewissermaßen ein emulator für alte pc-spiele. 
einfach mal danach googlen, runterladen und installieren. 
ist keine hexerei.
falls du nicht zurechtkommst - hier wird dir sicher geholfen.


----------



## Monalye (5. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du nutzt aber schon dosbox und versuchst nicht das spiel einfach so zu starten?
> nur um das klarzustellen.



ähm... ich hab einfach die Sied.exe zu starten versucht, seit WinVista hab ich mich nie mehr näher mit so Sachen befasst, bzw. schon XP, seit es kein DOS mehr gab, ich muss gestehen, das ich grad nicht weiß.....

Edit: hab das gegoogelt und lad' es gerade von Chiponline runter, danke für den Hinweiß


----------



## Monalye (5. August 2013)

Ich hab' Dosbox jetzt installiert, welchen Befehl muss ich da jetzt reinschreiben bitte? einfach Laufwerk/run?

omg Dos ist lange her, aber interessant


----------



## conrad-b-hart (5. August 2013)

MrBrainHead schrieb:


> Call Of Duty 1 !
> Spiel es nach 8 Jahren wieder.
> Nostalgie pur



Habs auch gestern mal wieder installiert, einmal im Jahr muß das sein.


----------



## Cityboy (6. August 2013)

Das uralte, legendäre, unbeschreiblich fesselnde, nicht totzukriegende, klasische, simple wie einfalsreiche, verbuggte wie lustige, seit 22 Jahren von Festplatte zur Festplatte wechselnde und immerwieder gern gespielte .... *Trommelwirrbel* - MAD TV


----------



## wipeout (7. August 2013)

@Monalye:

Nachdem die DosBox gestartet wurde gibts Du mal "CONFIG -set dos keyboardlayout gr" ein. Das setzt für künftige DosBox-Sessions das Tastaturlayout automatisch auf Deutsch.

Dann gibts Du "MOUNT D D:\ -t cdrom" ein. "D:\" ist dabei der Laufwerksbuchstabe deines CD Laufwerks welches in der DosBox als Laufwerk "D" gemountet wird.
Erstelle Dir einen Ordner auf einer Windowsmaschine für Dos-Spiele. Z.B. C:\Dosgames.
In der DosBox gibst Du dann "MOUNT C C:\DOSGAMES -freesize 1024" (oder wie auch immer dein Dosspiele Ordner heißt) ein.
Damit hast Du den Ordner als Laufwerk C gemountet und Dos sieht darin 1024MB freien Speicherplatz.
Wenn Du dann auf D wechselst kannst du Die Siederl wie gewohnt installieren.


----------

